# Objekte



## MrWilson (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal vorschlagen, bei den Objekt, wenn man auf zB Goldvorkommen klickt... Dann kommt ja die Seite auf der man die ganzen Karten aufdecken kann. Könnte man da einbauen, dass angezeigt wird, wieviele Goldvorkommen es in den einzelnen Gebieten gibt? Dann müsste man nicht jede Karte öffnen und schätzen, wo es am meisten gibt... Hoffe ihr wist was ich meine, bin ziemlich betrunken xD


----------



## Shad0w (10. Dezember 2005)

Naja ich habs so verstanden das du möchtest das angezeigt wird wie viele [OBJEKTE]
es auf der Map gibt. Das heisst z.b. [OBJEKTE] = Goldvorkommen  und halt eine Anzahl wie viele Goldvorkommen es auf der Map gibt... 


Ja denke das wär nen nettes Feature... Oder hab ichs falsch verstanden ?


----------



## B3N (11. Dezember 2005)

Gut Idee, werde das mal auf die "ToDo" packen. :>


----------



## MrWilson (12. Dezember 2005)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWilson (20. Dezember 2005)

Warum wurde diese Funktion wieder entfernt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (20. Dezember 2005)

In der Übersicht stehen nun in eckigen Klammern vor dem Zonennamen, die Anzahl der gefunden Objekte innerhalb der Zone.

http://www.blasc.de/?o=15


----------



## Shad0w (20. Dezember 2005)

Sehr geil ! 

So wünscht man sich das !


----------



## Darthmalak (21. Dezember 2005)

jungs ihr seid super 

weiter so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
darth


----------



## Farook (23. Dezember 2005)

So macht das echt Sinn... DANKE

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## Shipuu (24. Dezember 2005)

Wieso wird bei den Thoriumvorkommen Silithus nicht angezeigt?


----------



## B3N (31. Dezember 2005)

Werd ich mich mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

